# FS: RTG arowana



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a 13-14inch asian red tail gold arowana for sale

no drop eye, or any problems at all it is not a high back just a regular rtg.

i purchased the aro about a year ago from Jay at Arovillage. I am selling because i am planning to buy an apartment soon so all the fish stuff must go.

he is currently in a 75 gal tank. (i know he is in a small tank, save your comments, i am just here to sell it.)

I have his birth certificate as well he is from the sabf farm and his generation is F2.

he is trained to eat pellets, and frozen prawns. though he does love king worms from time to time.

i am asking $1200 for the whole setup. ---> now $1000

1 ac 110
2 heaters 
flourescent light
magnafloat magnet
tank, (4ft)
stand

if interested please e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice RTG, 
free bump for u!


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

how much for just the rtg?


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

whoa, nice rtg. i regret getting mine now.


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

rtg is $1100 obo


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

beautiful rtg!


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

back up top


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

ttt bump!!


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

make an offer??? i may consider


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bump up top


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bummpppppppppppppppppp


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

any offerss?????


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Try listing your fish for sale here: Asian arowana for sale - Arowanaclub Canada

There are people in Alberta and elsewhere in Canada who are looking for aros like yours I think.


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks stratos. im not looking to ship the fish... no experience with that lol..

Bump


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump bupm bumpppp


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bump it upppppp


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

Really nice aro just a suggestion I do beleive there is someone that will phurchase it if you sell just the aro then sell the tank separately. Good luck on your sale.


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

Aro sold. Thanks for all the inquiries.


----------

